# Repair process timeline



## Hvacclueless (5 mo ago)

HVAC company came out and told me the condenser fan motor needed replacing on our ac. After they replaced the condenser fan motor, they told me we need to charge with expensive r22 refrigerant.

I am under the impression they should have tested to see the refrigerant pressure was too low prior to replacing the condenser fan motor.

Could he have checked the refrigerant pressure / level while the condenser fan motor was broken? Or is that a piece of the puzzle required to test the refrigerant pressure?

thank you!


----------

